# Candy Cane Hot Chocolate



## bakeaholic (Aug 17, 2007)

Feels like the holidays when you drink hot chocolate don't you think? This is quick and easy to make, here are more holiday recipes at Vons - Holiday Who here loves hot chocolate?? :thumb:

Candy Cane Hot Chocolate








1 qt. _O_ Organics[emoji]8482[/emoji] Whole Milk
1 qt. _O_ Organics[emoji]8482[/emoji] Low-Fat Milk
3/4 cup sugar
8 oz. _O_ Organics[emoji]8482[/emoji] Semi-Sweet Chocolate Chips
4 oz. red-and-white striped peppermint candies
1 cup Lucerne[emoji]174[/emoji] Whipping Cream
Peppermint schnapps or peppermint extract
8 candy canes, each at least 4 in. tall








*

1.* In a 5- to 6-qt. heavy pan over medium heat, combine whole milk, low-fat milk, and 1/2 cup sugar. Whisk often, just until milk is steaming, about 10 minutes; do not boil. Reduce heat to low and add chocolate chips. Whisk constantly until chocolate is melted and mixture is smooth; keep warm.

*2.* While milk heats, place the 4 oz. of peppermint candies in a food processor and whirl just until coarsely crushed. (Or place candies in a heavy zip-lock plastic bag and pound with a mallet or rolling pin until coarsely crushed.) Set aside.

*3.* Pour whipping cream into a medium-mixing bowl. Beat on high speed with an electric mixer until soft peaks form. Gradually add remaining 1/4 cup sugar; beat until stiff peaks form. With a spatula, gently fold crushed peppermint candy into whipped cream.

*4.* To serve, divide hot chocolate among mugs. If desired, add peppermint schnapps or extract to each mug to taste. Top each with a dollop of whipped cream and garnish with a candy cane.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Warm it up with some Baileys too. Delicious.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

My wife went through a period where she loved these.
She always called them Peppermint Patties


----------



## bakeaholic (Aug 17, 2007)

KirstenS and Just Jim that sounds interesting I have never tried that before. I think cookies or some chocolate marshmallow mile-high squares would go good with the hot chocolate. Agree?


----------

